# Total Annihilation!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Well let me start by saying its never safe to approach your door when one of these is on the porch.........










Apparently my own brotherhood has been plotting against me. I can not express enough what this means to me that you guys did this for me.....

Some of you may not know but word spread fast among the elite that here in a few weeks my wife and I will be welcoming a new baby boy into this world. I am already filled with joy and excitement from having another child in my life. I still cannot believe the magnitude of destruction you guys dropped on me, im truly humbled. Thank you so very much and I owe you all some beers......

The Herfabomber laid a heavy hit down. Thank you man..... The RyJs will be passed around I can promise you that.... The wife also found a perfect spot in the nursery for baby Zilla



















Hannibal and I are good friends and enjoy a few smokes every day together so to walk into this destruction on my work desk...... Well its just insane.




























ScCalOCMATT Is a heavy hitter and I have yet to meet him in person but the time will come soon and sir I owe you..... There definitely will be a celebration on the day the baby comes. But the real question is how many of these can I smoke in a day LOL......



















Kapathy, you say you dont have the best bombs? I beg to differ you nailed some of my favorites. I look forward to causing some damage in the future. Thank you brother



















Oldmso54 I have only had a few MM's and boy were they great. So you can imagine the reaction I had to unwrap these bad boys.Thank you brother



















Thank you to all my ZK brothers!!!!!!!

The wife said to thank you all for your kind words and generosity.........


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Man, your Zk bretheren lit you up...but for a great reason...congrats on the upcoming son, I promise you it will be the best day of your life!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Man, your Zk bretheren lit you up...but for a great reason...congrats on the upcoming son, I promise you it will be the best day of your life!


Thank you man I look forward to it.....


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

congrats on your upcoming bundle of joy Scott. You ZK bro's sure hit you hard. it's a very deserving hit. all those sticks look awesome! I have a strange feeling but i think you might have another one of those bins tomorrow also. 

Well done ZK, well done!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn Scott, what did you say in the boardroom last week...

Congrats bro' you deserve it....


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

dougdog76861 I guess the post man felt that blowing my house up simply wasnt enough. I found this sweet TED in the mailbox...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Bravo, ZK! All joking aside, those are very nice bombs, and what a great reason! Enjoy those, Scott, and congratulations!!!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

RG left for all involved. This is a great thing to do to welcome a little one.


----------



## monsterBEN (Aug 10, 2011)

Not sure what I should congratulate you more on... the upcoming birth, or those fine sticks!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats to you and the wife Scott!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

enjoy them and most definately congrats! hopefully you could read my chicken scratch writing. It was a good inaugeral zk bomb for me.


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats on the amazing sticks, oh and I guess the baby too...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> enjoy them and most definately congrats! hopefully you could read my chicken scratch writing. It was a good inaugeral zk bomb for me.


and a damn fine inaugural ZK bomb it was too,Sir...welcome to the crew

Scott,my brother....since your son will more than likely be a 2nd generation ZK bomber, you might want to put some of those awesome sticks away in long storage and give them to him when he turns 18 so he can use them for his first ZK bombing.
What better way to pass the torch from father to son?

another extraordinary attack by the ZK uncles, and a hearty welcome to kapathy and DougDogg as the latest additions to the madness that is the ZK....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Very nice, well done fellas :thumb:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Yowza, The ZK decided to destroy one of their own!......again LOL. Great hit guys, enjoy the sticks Scott!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats again Brother!!

And thanks to all my ZK brethren that joined in with me to destroy him!!


----------



## carney (Jul 22, 2011)

very nice stick, you got hit hard and plentiful


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, my good friend...you must realize that I have been on vacation this week...back to the office today and have a working printer and a PO close by. Also, as history within ZK has taught us, the destruction is probably far from over. :mischief:


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

:behindsofa:



primetime76 said:


> Oh, my good friend...you must realize that I have been on vacation this week...back to the office today and have a working printer and a PO close by. Also, as history within ZK has taught us, the destruction is probably far from over. :mischief:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats! That makes me so happy to see


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Told you my hit wasn't the only one! I was merely a harbinger of the destruction to come, as I often am.

Congrats again, brother!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

I couldnt help my self I had to enjoy Padron..... It was amazing ....


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey guys Id like to introduce you to Thean Alexander...... He was born today at 1715


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

He doesn't get a celebratory cigar? :mrgreen:

All the congratulations in the world! Very exciting, I'm sure!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

YEEESSSS!!!!!! :clap2:


Pink and healthy looking!!!!!!! Congrats brother!!!!!!!! Told you it would be the best day of your life!!!!!!! Now go get some sleep....hahahahahahahaha...you won't be doing that sleep thing for about 20 years now! Welcome to the world young ZK (errr Thean)


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Im out enjoying a My father at the moment.... That will be my cigar of choice to enjoy every year on this day ....... Thank you guys... What a wonderful day it is.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats Brother!!!! 

I think the look on your face describes everything!! Looks like one happy Father! 

And good choice of stick for the birth and to continue for years to come.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations Scott! This Friday will be two years since my life changed! Children are a wonderful blessing. Continue to build a strong house for your family and everything else in the world will fall into place. 

Congratulations again and I wish nothing but the best for you and your family. 

:hurt: Get used to a lot of those!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats my ZK bro!!!! Beautiful little guy you've got there!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

dr.dirty said:


> Hey guys Id like to introduce you to Thean Alexander...... He was born today at 1715


As a recent father myself, seriously congratulations. I wish both mother and son a speedy recovery.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Congrats my ZK bro!!!! Beautiful little guy you've got there!


Thank you guys!!!!

Kipp I got your bomb thank you brother... I havent got around to post the pics just yet but one i get momma home ill get to it......


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats bro - they grow up quick! Never take them for granted!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Seriously...take your time man. Enjoy that baby and get momma feeling better! Honestly, I know what I sent you...I don't need to see pics! LOL...just smoke 'em in good health and spend some QT with your son!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

that is one handsome little guy you have there,Scott...I remember how my brother was when the twins were born,telling anyone within earshot that he just became a dad, and I can only imagine you share that euphoria.

I hope your wife recovers quickly and that ZK Jr continues to bring Joy to your life


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations Scott and Wife!!! 



Don't know how I missed this before, but nice bombs, wow.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations Scott and Family!!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok so after a great day out relaxing and wheeling 





I come home to find my house once again leveled..... Ben (big bull) Thanks brother


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

My pleasure brother!! Thought the Fuente would make a nice cherry topping. Anejo's have a way of hitting the spot!! I would take the blue labels out of the cello and let them sit for about a month. They are pretty spongy. The Dom Tomas Maduro Tubos were rolled in 2008.

Just Keep enjoying life brother!!


----------

